# Packard badged Schwinn



## Dan the bike man (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone knows who sold Packard badged Schwinns in the 1940's?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 28, 2013)

Dan the bike man said:


> I'm wondering if anyone knows who sold Pontiac badged Schwinns in the 1940's?




Ive never seen a Pontiac badge!?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 28, 2013)

*Opps!*



fatbar said:


> Ive never seen a Pontiac badge!?




 Opps! I mean Packard!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 28, 2013)

*packard*

hhhmmm packard did  j/k

i know a lot of hardware stores sold Packard and others


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 28, 2013)

What hardware stores? and in What state were they sold? Maybe only in Michigan?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know who distributed them, but except for the badge, they are 100% Schwinn.
I have a 1940 Schwinn DX Badged as a Packard...........Wayne


----------



## spoker (Jun 28, 2013)

ihad a Packard badged colson


----------



## daved66 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a 1941 Packard DX,   love it~


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 28, 2013)

There are different Packard badges I have a badge that says Packard and 
Weihbolt hardware instead of Arnold Schwinn co. There there are the double footed not your typical Schwinn shield that colson and others. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## kos22us (Jun 28, 2013)

my 1950 schwinn panther has a packard badge


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2013)

I believe my 52 Black Phantom was a Packard.


----------

